# Charlie Sheen - Winning Song



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i can't stop listening to this...

[YOUTUBE]9QS0q3mGPGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i can't stop listening to this...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9QS0q3mGPGg[/YOUTUBE]


And I can't force myself to listen to this. Overexposed to the SheenMan, think his situation is sad not funny.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

there was a show on last night...they discussed how they all thought that he was flexing his acting muscle and this is all an act...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> there was a show on last night...they discussed how they all thought that he was flexing his acting muscle and this is all an act...


Most likely. I mean thats what he does. Acts.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> there was a show on last night...they discussed how they all thought that he was flexing his acting muscle and this is all an act...


Could be but can't say I think so. Last vid I watched of him from last week, he had the addicts build of losing weight from being too...'distracted' to eat, he looked like he was down in the 140's lbs or so from what I would guess at as a healthy 175-180ish.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Sad really - and not the Sheen story, either. The truly pathetic part is this this carefully edited mash-up of trash is all too commonly passed off as "music" now. Screw it all and let's get back to something real...


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> there was a show on last night...they discussed how they all thought that he was flexing his acting muscle and this is all an act...


"flexing his acting muscle".......really? i mean.......really ?

i realise you didnt say it. but i mean.....i dont see "charlie sheen" and "acting muscle" as being words that go together very well. and before anyone reminds me that he is an "actor", yeah well,ozzy osbourne is a "singer".

i guess i wouldnt be that shocked though,in a way. this would be about the level of subtlety his "acting muscle" would allow him.

seriously,i think its pretty obvious hes just a guy with some pretty bad mental problems. id be inclined to be more sympathetic,given my own struggles with substance abuse. but i have trouble with sympathy for millionaires who beat up on women.

Bobby


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The technical talents of whoever made the video are impressive.

Sheen is uninteresting and I'm stymied at the amount of press he gets. I'm mean, do people really care about this guy?

Aparently.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Milkman said:


> The technical talents of whoever made the video are impressive.
> 
> Sheen is uninteresting and I'm stymied at the amount of press he gets. I'm mean, do people really care about this guy?
> 
> Aparently.


Naaa, people don't care about Charlie Sheen, they just enjoy watching a train wreck and also love it when a "star" falls. Makes them feel better about themselves somehow.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Naaa, people don't care about Charlie Sheen, they just enjoy watching a train wreck and also love it when a "star" falls. Makes them feel better about themselves somehow.


Hahaha It's so true.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Naaa, people don't care about Charlie Sheen, they just enjoy watching a train wreck and also love it when a "star" falls. Makes them feel better about themselves somehow.


thats why i like reading textsfromlastnight.com...makes me feel better about myself when i read about some of the stupid stuff people do


----------

